# Tag usage guide



## mkellogg

Hi everybody 

I've had a long discussion with the moderators, and we have been concerned with the way tags are being used (or misused) in the forums.  So many people tag their threads with meaningless tags.  They are intended to provide category information, both to attract people with specialized knowledge and for future reference.

To make this work better, we are trying something new:
 - Now, to tag threads, you will need to join the "taggers" usergroup.  It is free and anybody can join.



 - Those who join that usergroup should have a good understanding of how tags should work, as expressed in the Tag Usage Guide.
 - Those who have not joined the usergroup cannot tag threads.

The concept is that the number of badly tagged threads will be greatly reduced if people have to first read the Tag Usage Guide and join the group.

Let's hope it works!

Mike


----------



## mkellogg

*Here is a short tag users guide*.  It is to be read by people joining the "taggers" user group that anybody can join.



Tags are optional; most threads do not need them because they serve to identify specialty translations. For example, if you needed to know how to translate "driveshaft" you could tag it with the _automotive_ tag because it might require a someone who knows a lot about cars to help you find the translation.
The fact that you are translating a text that is in some way related to fashion or marketing does not mean that each question you have as you work will need _fashion_ and _marketing_ tags. Questions about words that can be used in many fields, and have no particular meaning that is special or specific to the field of your translation, are actually just matters of general vocabulary, and no tag is required.
It is almost never appropriate to use the word you want to translate as a tag. Instead, this word belongs in the title of the thread (rule 3). Certainly we do not need tags such as _help, French,_ or _translate_ any more than we need a _grammar_ tag on a thread located in the Grammar forum.
The mere fact that your question concerns a word or expression from a literary work does not justify using the tag _literature_.  This tag would apply to threads that discuss the vocabulary of literary analysis and scholarship.
►► *We intend for fewer than 10% of threads to need tags*. This means that, on average, you will see no more than two tagged threads on any given page of the forum (assuming you use the default view with 50 threads per page).​


----------



## anangelaway

*Les* *"tags" : mode d'emploi*

Les _"tags"_ sont des *mots-clés* permettant de définir le domaine des termes spécifiques et des questions pour lesquelles l'aide d'un spécialiste peut être nécessaire. Les _tags_ sont facultatifs, et la grande majorité de fils n'en ont pas besoin. Par exemple, si vous souhaitez traduire "_vilebrequin_" en anglais, vous pouvez utiliser par exemple comme tag/mot-clé _automobile, _car la traduction équivalente nécessitera des connaissances en mécanique automobile.
Travailler sur un texte dans le domaine du marketing ne signifie pas qu'il faille mettre un tag _advertising_ pour chacun de vos fils. Les questions qui portent sur des mots qui pourraient être employés dans diverses situations, et qui n'ont pas de signification particulière dans le domaine abordé dans votre traduction, ne sont que des questions de vocabulaire général et ne nécessitent pas de _tag_.
Sauf exception, il ne faut jamais choisir le mot à traduire comme _tag_ ; ce mot-là doit plutôt apparaître dans le titre du fil (règle 3). Un _tag_ du type _aide_, _traduction_, ou _français _n'est d'aucune utilité_... _pas plus que celui intitulé _grammaire_ pour les fils dans le forum Grammaire !
Le simple fait que votre question concerne un mot ou une expression extraite d'une œuvre littéraire ne justifie pas l'emploi du tag _littérature_. Ce _tag_ s'applique aux fils concernant le vocabulaire de l'analyse et des études littéraires.
►► *Nous visons à ce que moins de 10% des fils soient pourvus d'un tag*. Cela signifie qu'en moyenne, vous ne verrez pas plus de deux fils comportant un _tag_ sur une page quelconque des forums (en supposant que vous utilisez la mise en page par défaut avec 50 fils par page).​


----------



## belén

He aquí una pequeña guía para un buen uso de las etiquetas en los foros. El propósito de esta guía es que la lean quienes se vayan a unir al grupo "taggers" ("etiquetadores"), un grupo al que se puede unir quien tenga interés en colaborar con los foros etiquetando hilos.


Las etiquetas son opcionales: la mayoría de los hilos no las necesitan ya que sirven para identificar traducciones especializadas. Por ejemplo, si necesitas traducir "amortiguador", puedes etiquetar el hilo con la palabra "automóvil" ya que de esta manera llamará la atención de los usuarios que tengan conocimientos sobre vehículos.
El hecho de que estés traduciendo un texto que esté relacionado de alguna manera con la moda o la mercadotecnia, no significa que cada pregunta que tengas debas etiquetarla con las palabras _moda_ y _mercadotecnia_. Preguntas sobre palabras que se pueden usar en muchos contextos y no tienen un significado específico o especial en el campo de tu traducción, se consideran vocabulario general y no necesitan una etiqueta.
No es apropiado usar la palabra que quieres traducir como etiqueta. Esa palabra debe ser utilizada en el título (regla 3). Y sin lugar a dudas, no necesitamos etiquetas como _ayuda, francés _o _traducir_ igual que no necesitamos una etiqueta de _gramática_ en un hilo en el foro de gramática.
El simple hecho de que tu pregunta tenga que ver con una palabra o expresión de un trabajo literario no justifica el uso de la etiqueta _literatura_. Esta etiqueta debería usarse sólo en hilos que tratan sobre la jerga del análisis y los estudios literarios.
        ►► *El objetivo es que menos del 10% de los hilos tengan etiquetas. *Esto quiere decir que, como media, no deberías ver más de dos hilos etiquetados en cualquier página de los foros (considerando que usas la vista de 50 hilos por página que viene por defecto)


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ecco una breve guida per un buon uso delle etichette (tags). Lo scopo di questa guida è che la leggano coloro che intendono unirsi al gruppo degli etichettatori (taggers), un gruppo al quale può unirsi chi abbia interesse a collaborare con i Forum etichettando le discussioni.


Le etichette sono opzionali: la maggior parte delle discussioni non ne hanno bisogno poiché servono a identificare traduzioni specialistiche. Ad esempio, se dovete tradurre _“ammortizzatore”_,      potete etichettare la discussione con la parola “_automotive” _ perché in questo modo richiama l’attenzione      degli utenti esperti in quell’argomento e capaci di aiutarvi.
Il fatto che state traducendo un testo in qualche modo relazionato con la moda o il marketing, non significa che ogni domanda su quel tema dovrete etichettarla con le parole _fashion_ e _marketing_. Le domande su parole che possono venire usate in molti e diversi contesti e non hanno un significato specifico o particolare nel campo della vostra traduzione, si considerano vocabolario generale e non richiedono alcuna etichetta.
Non è appropriato usare come etichetta la parola che dovete tradurre. La parola invece deve essere inserita nel titolo (regola 3). Certamente non c’è alcun bisogno di etichette tipo _aiuto,      Inglese, traduzione_ così come non c’è alcun bisogno di etichettare con      _grammatica_ una discussione posta nel Forum di Grammatica.
Il semplice fatto che la vostra domanda riguardi una parola o un’espressione tratta da un’opera letteraria non giustifica l’uso dell’etichetta _letteratura_. Questa etichetta dovrebbe essere usata solo in discussioni che trattano della terminologia tecnica dell’analisi e degli studi letterari.
 ►► *L’obiettivo è che meno del 10% delle discussioni abbiano un’etichetta*. Questo vuol dire che in media non vedrete più di due discussioni etichettate in ciascuna pagina del Forum (considerando la visualizzazione standard di 50 discussioni per pagina).


----------

